# Transformer



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

the 347volts are usually 600/347.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Viktor156 said:


> I am looking for 500VA transformer for tester primary 110V and secondary 277/347/480V, only one voltage will be used at the time, chosen by selector switch. Anybody know where to buy such a transformer?


what is the incoming power supply voltage system ?


----------



## Viktor156 (Jan 29, 2014)

110v


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

give it another try


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I build cabinets that do that for work all the time but not the way you're trying to do it. The way you're describing sounds silly and impractical. No offense


----------



## Viktor156 (Jan 29, 2014)

*tester*

It is tester for Lithonia lighting assembly line. They need to test fixtures for various voltages, depends which one they have in production.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Viktor156 said:


> It is tester for Lithonia lighting assembly line. They need to test fixtures for various voltages, depends which one they have in production.


We build similar setups for a different product. It's easiest to supply the cabinet with the voltages needed and switch between them. Or you can have a dielectric commissioned but that's big big money


----------



## Pharon (Jan 20, 2014)

I don't understand why you wouldn't just use a multi-volt ballast to test the fixtures. They can take 120V through 277V and 50 or 60 Hz.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Pharon said:


> I don't understand why you wouldn't just use a multi-volt ballast to test the fixtures. They can take 120V through 277V and 50 or 60 Hz.


Good point...unless the ballasts are single voltage, which is the case with most 347 volt types.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Double post


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Pharon said:


> I don't understand why you wouldn't just use a multi-volt ballast to test the fixtures. They can take 120V through 277V and 50 or 60 Hz.


He's probably testing the ballasts!

Nobody is going to make that transformer as a standard, there is no use for it (in enough volume to make it worth building). You are going to either need to have a custom transformer made for this, or build your own system using something close, then adding buck-boost transformers to get to the odd voltages.

For instance use one of these multi-tap transformers, boost the 240V up to 277 and and buck the 380V connection down to 347V

Or like I said, call someone like these guys to make you a custom transformer. A one-off like that is going to be expensive though.


----------



## Viktor156 (Jan 29, 2014)

*Tester*

I will use 2 auto transformers, 120 to 277V and 277 to 347/480V, I will do switching to higher voltage with contactor. That Should work fine. I will post pictures of prototype by the end of next week.
Thank you all for your comments.


----------



## Knightryder12 (Apr 4, 2013)

Viktor156 said:


> It is tester for Lithonia lighting assembly line. They need to test fixtures for various voltages, depends which one they have in production.


It's hard to believe that Lithonia does not have a design for something like this since they are the ones that have to do the testing. Do they have anything like this in another assembly line in another part of the country that you could get the specifications on? Just seems weird to me.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Bam.


----------

